# WTB Shimano 3000 , 4000 series FI or FJ



## SNDFLEE (Sep 8, 2010)

Looking for one of the two reels listed in title. The FJ model pending price? Thanks much !!!! FLEE


----------



## SNDFLEE (Sep 8, 2010)

Mods please close this. Thanks much for your time and trouble !!!! FLEE


----------



## BIGCAT (Nov 16, 2007)

Check your email ref lures.


----------



## Adam (Feb 19, 2001)

Have two Stradic 5000FJ's that I would part with.


----------



## SNDFLEE (Sep 8, 2010)

How much Adam for one of them? That is a little newer than the FI so i am sure the price reflects that? We''ll see though thanks for replying to my little ole add LOL! FLEE


----------



## Adam (Feb 19, 2001)

$160 shipped each. One has 20lb Sufix 832, the other 30lb 832. 

$150 without line.


----------



## SNDFLEE (Sep 8, 2010)

I was hoping for something cheaper Adam but thanks so much fir replying to my thread !!!! MAX

Bigcat I didn't see anything referencing " Lures " ? Try again I reckon ?


----------



## SNDFLEE (Sep 8, 2010)

Please close thread.


----------

